

Ask HN: Do you have low back pain? If so, what kind of mattress do you sleep on? - ngm1985

Hi everyone. I&#x27;ve had low back pain off and on for most of my adult life. I&#x27;ve had herniated discs, sciatica, and some other complications such as not being able to urinate.<p>I&#x27;m guessing the HN crowd has a handful of people in the same situation due to sitting for long hours.<p>So if you have low back pain, what kind of mattress do you use and has anything worked for you when it comes to sleeping?<p>I ask because I&#x27;m thinking of helping others with a mattress for low back pain sufferers that&#x27;s worked for me.
======
meierjo
Had a very expensive individual coil mattress for the last 7 years. This year
started getting low back pain. Talked to these guys:
[http://www.originalmattress.com](http://www.originalmattress.com) . No
gimmicks, just straight dope on how a mattress should work and why theirs do
and many others fail. Also it's a local "factory to buyer" direct set - up so
there's no phony sales and markups.

I also use a body pillow to put in-between my knees (I've been using a body
pillow for most of my adult life) and that sure helps keep my body aligned.

Good luck!

P.S. Ever try chiropractic? Might not be for everyone, but I swap services
with a local chiro - sure helps me out when I tweak my back
snowboarding/skateboarding....

~~~
ngm1985
Thank you for the response, meierjo!

I actually sleep on a wood "mattress" (two pieces of plywood). I'll look into
the Original Mattress, as well. Thanks again!

~~~
meierjo
I've slept on floor many many times - however, I'm usually on my back and then
start snoring. Not good for my bed mate :)

Was very close to getting a Shikibuton. On man this one really had me
drooling: [http://soaringheart.com/products/organic-cotton-wool-
shikibu...](http://soaringheart.com/products/organic-cotton-wool-shikibuton)

even a cheap exercise mat works well, I just can't stand sleeping on plastic
though....

Ended up with a traditional mattress from the Original guys because we already
had a matching bedroom set and my mate didn't want to drop $$ on a new
setup...

------
zaroth
If you suffer from back pain, I can't imagine trying to sleep on plywood?
There must be better options to sleep on, and also consider the root cause.

